# Jaguar in action



## MS3Jon (Mar 31, 2010)

Snapped this shot of a Jaguar at the Jacksonville Zoo yesterday. Click on the shot of the Jaguar to see the rest of the shots from the zoo. Enjoy!


----------



## Formatted (Mar 31, 2010)

:thumbup: Great stuff! What camera / lens did you use did you use?


----------



## MS3Jon (Mar 31, 2010)

Formatted said:


> :thumbup: Great stuff! What camera / lens did you use did you use?



Thanks. I shoot with a gripped D300, and used the 70-300VR for that shot.


----------



## corralup (Mar 31, 2010)

Fantastic stuff!  Those two small parrots were cute!  The cats were way cool!


----------



## CousinMadness (Mar 31, 2010)

A bit contrasty but a lovely pose. Look at how shiny that coat is! Wow.


Martin


----------



## boogschd (Mar 31, 2010)

awesome O.O


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 31, 2010)

cool pose!


----------



## Allizdog89 (Apr 1, 2010)

Love the composition, Action is great! I dont know if its the jaguars coat or the PP or what, but it seems like the shiny part where the light is hitting it most that its a bit grainy. Other than that awesome!

PS do you mind posting the original photo so I can see how you PP? If not I understand


----------



## EricD (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice capture. What a killer pose. At first I thought the picture was a tad dark, but after looking at it for a bit i like the lighting the way it is!  spot on......


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 1, 2010)

PEERRRFECT!!! Great lighting, focus and depth of field. Great composition too!


----------



## physi28 (Apr 4, 2010)

I really really enjoyed watching the position of the jaguar, newer seen before!:thumbup:


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 4, 2010)

When I loaded the page and saw the Jaguar, I was immediately drawn to the shot. The pose is awesome and is what totally makes the shot. The muscles and body build are incredible, and this displays that very nicely.


----------



## boomer (Apr 4, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## sojourn (Apr 6, 2010)

A little contrasty...but what a powerful capture! You have displayed the cat's strength and elegance in that great foreshortened pose. Beautiful!


----------



## Minds Eye (Apr 8, 2010)

fantastic!


----------



## HoboSyke (Apr 15, 2010)

Good capture. Some dodging and burning of the highlights and shadows could really enhance this image.

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## ben_007 (Apr 18, 2010)

very nice


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 18, 2010)

flawless capture!


----------



## Wino (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi MS3Jon,

A beautiful animal well caught in camera. However, I prefer number 12 of your set to this. There is no distracting (IMHO) bush, and more importantly the space to its left (as you face it) has given the animal somewhere to 'move' into. I'm no expert but I always try to leave space for the subject to look/move into, as you've done for numbers 7 and 12. For instance, if it's facing/moving right to left I leave space on its left, and maybe crop closer the opposite side.

I hope this doesn't sound patronizing. I'm not telling anyone what to do, just what I try to do (and sometimes forget  )


----------



## dab_20 (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome shot!! I always wish to get a picture like this at the zoo... unfortunately their always sleeping when I'm there... 'course I don't much blame them!


----------



## cnutco (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice shot.  Look at the muscle structure on that cat!


----------



## shrutebucks (Apr 19, 2010)

amazing pictures, all of them


----------

